# Logitech Speaker System Z623 oder Logitech Speaker System Z523



## Docy (1. November 2010)

Eines von den beiden werd ich wahrscheinlich nehmen. Ich kenn kaum andere Marken als Logitech, wenns um Soundsysteme geht und Logitech soll ja auch gut sein.

Mein Budget reicht bis 200 Euro, hab allerdings nicht vor 200-Euro-Boxen zu kaufen. 
Verwendung finden sie hauptsächlich beim Gaming, Musik. Das Schlusslicht bilden Filme. Die Boxen soll man schon ordentlich aufdrehen können, ich hab mich aber schon darauf festgelegt, dass es 2.1 werden soll.

Logitech Speaker System Z623 
Speaker System Z623

133,90 €€ bei HoH

Logitech Speaker System Z523
Speaker System Z523

49,90 € bei HoH

Habt ihr andere Empfehlungen, Warnungen oder Vorschläge bzw. könnt ihr was über obige Systeme erzählen?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. November 2010)

Wie wäre es zb mit dem Sony SRS-DB500 2.1 PC-Lautsprechersystem  oder dem Edifier C2 2.1 Soundsystem  aus


----------



## Docy (1. November 2010)

Noch nie von gehört. Ich glaub ich bleib bei Logitech.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. November 2010)

Viele finden auch PC Lautsprecher – Lautsprecher Teufel recht gut


----------



## Docy (1. November 2010)

Da zahlt man zu viel, meines Erachtens nach.


----------



## GW-Player (1. November 2010)

Docy schrieb:


> Noch nie von gehört. Ich glaub ich bleib bei Logitech.


Nur weil du davon noch nie was gehört hast, heißt das nicht das es schlecht ist....Logitech baut ja schöne Mäuse und Tastaturen aber Soundsysteme...


----------



## TAZ (1. November 2010)

Docy schrieb:


> Eines von den beiden werd ich wahrscheinlich nehmen. Ich kenn kaum andere Marken als Logitech, wenns um Soundsysteme geht und Logitech soll ja auch gut sein.





Docy schrieb:


> Noch nie von gehört. Ich glaub ich bleib bei Logitech.





Docy schrieb:


> Da zahlt man zu viel, meines Erachtens nach.




An diesem Punkt lohnt sich doch schon keine Kaufberatung mehr. Du hast dich sowieso auf Logitech festgelegt und willst nur Bestätigung. Da kann sich hier echt jeder die Mühe sparen. Du kannst mir auch nicht erzählen dass du noch nie etwas von SONY gehört hast.

Meine Meinung zu Logitech...
Der Subwoofer ist durchaus brauchbar. Die Satelliten würde ich aber mit der Kneifzange nicht anfassen, sie klingen sehr blechern und das Klangbild ist sehr unausgewogen. Die Mitten fehlen zum großen Teil.

Auch wenns hart klingt, ist aber so....
Und bei Soundsystemen ist Logitech wahrlich nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss...

Wenn du aber wirklich ne Empfehlung haben willst, würde ich dir wirklich vorschlagen die oben genannten System anzuschauen, oder du wirfst mal einen Blick auf dieses...

Speed-Link Forza 2.1 Subwoofer System: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## Docy (1. November 2010)

Ok. Der unausgewogene Sachverhalt BASS>>satelitten bei Logitech ist mir bekannt. Ich hab mich auch nicht auf Tod und Verderben auf Logitech eingeschossen. So viel dazu. 

Ich will eigntl. "nur" ein anständiges 2.1 Soundsystem von 50-200 Euro. Ausgewogenes Verhätlnis von Höhen, Mitten und Tiefen, aber trotzdem powervoll genug, um ordentlich meine 12-18 m² zu füllen.

Übersteuerte Subwoofer und blecheren Satelitten sind nicht unbedingt mein Ding.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. November 2010)

Ich bin zwar Besitzer von 2 Logitech Systemen, aber wo ich das Z 5500 kaufte vor Jahren gab es fast keine Auswahl und daher würde ich es nicht nochmal kaufen. Das Z 4 hat 40 Taler gekostet und war weil das Geld knapp war ein Kompromiss ( hatte vorher 3 andere von Logitech getestet ). Den Systemen fehlt es etwas an Höhen. Ich hatte auch nie behauptet das die Geil sind hier in anderen Postings. Das Sony soll recht brauchbar sein und sollte als Hersteller bekannt sein. Notfalls per Google mal nach Tests suchen von den Systemen die ich vorgeschlagen hatte


----------



## GW-Player (1. November 2010)

Docy schrieb:


> Ok. Der unausgewogene Sachverhalt BASS>>satelitten bei Logitech ist mir bekannt. Ich hab mich auch nicht auf Tod und Verderben auf Logitech eingeschossen. So viel dazu.
> 
> Ich will eigntl. "nur" ein anständiges 2.1 Soundsystem von 50-200 Euro. Ausgewogenes Verhätlnis von Höhen, Mitten und Tiefen, aber trotzdem powervoll genug, um ordentlich meine 12-18 m² zu füllen.
> 
> Übersteuerte Subwoofer und blecheren Satelitten sind nicht unbedingt mein Ding.


Warum hörst du dann nicht auf die Vorschläge?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (1. November 2010)

Klar kosten Edifier und Teufel ein bissl mehr als die Logitech-Tröten...aber dafür klingen sie auch bedeutend besser.
Wenn du ausgeglichenen Klang haben willst verabschiede dich mal ganz schnell von dem Gedanken an Logitech-Lautsprecher.


----------



## 8800 GT (1. November 2010)

Edifier S530D wär was für dich, kannts ja mal tests in Google suchen
macht ordentlich "Druck" und klingt für ein PC System der Preisklasse akzeptabel...


----------



## Spieler22 (1. November 2010)

Wenn ein Hersteller hier noch mehr gebasht wird als Teufel ist es Logitech !
Aber mal ernsthaft, für mich sieht es auch so aus als wolltest du keine Beratung sondern Bestätigung, die wirste hier aber nicht kriegen. Selbst bei 300€ Motiv 2 drehen die noch mit den Augen


----------



## p00nage (1. November 2010)

Naja Teufel ist wenigsten für die reine HK Filmwiedergabe gut ;--) ^^


----------



## 8800 GT (2. November 2010)

Jup, Teufel baut grundsolide und recht wertige LS, die auf jeden Fall einigermaßen ihr Geld wert sind, verstehe nicht, warum dermaßen auf Teufel rumgehackt wird. Im PC BEreich gibts einfach nirgenwo was Highendiges, mehr als (größere) Brüllwürfel darf man halt nicht erwarten...


----------



## Bonham (2. November 2010)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Jup, Teufel baut grundsolide und recht wertige LS, die auf jeden Fall einigermaßen ihr Geld wert sind, verstehe nicht, warum dermaßen auf Teufel rumgehackt wird.



Ich kann mich dem nur anschließen. Teufel baut wirklich gute boxen. Ich war auch mal Besitzer eines Logitech 5.1 systems und bin dann auf ein Teufel Concept F  umgestiegen, und dal liegen einfach welten zwischen.
Mittlerweile ist teufel aber kein Geheimtipp mehr wodurch die preise etwas angezogen haben, aber dennoch bekommst du dort 
hervorragend verarbeitet Boxen, die richtig gut klingen.

Das einzige was noch im reum steht ist die soundkarte. Benutzt du eine Erweiterungskarte oder einen On-Board-Chip?


----------



## Docy (2. November 2010)

Momentan nen Onboardchip mit THX-Zertifikat.


----------



## Docy (2. November 2010)

EDIT weil eh schon Doppelpost:
Ich hab mich auch schon gefragt, bis in welche Preisklasse Onboardchips überhaupt Sinn machen, beim Soundsystemkauf.
Ich mein, ob sich mehr als 100 Euro lohnen, aber mittlerweile liegen ja nicht mehr allzuuuuuu große Welten zwischen Onboadsound und Soundkarte.


----------



## Blutstoff (2. November 2010)

Die Frage sollte eher lauten, ab welchem Soundsystem sich der Umstieg von Onboardsound zur Soundkarte lohnt.


----------



## Docy (2. November 2010)

Und die Antwort?
Ich weiß echt nicht mehr, was ich noch suchen bzw. finden kann/soll. Mir fällt nix mehr ein.

Schaut mal hier Lautsprecher Test (evtl. auch PCGH-Filter an).

Was haltet ihr vom Creative Labs Inspire S2?


----------



## Blutstoff (2. November 2010)

Evtl. wäre das noch was für dich. Edifier S530 Signature 5 - 2.1-Kanal Multimedia-Lautsprechersys für den PC
Wurde hier auch mal getestet. Einfach mal suchen.


----------



## Docy (2. November 2010)

Nett, aber wenn ich mir so recht überleg, sind mir 200 dann doch zu viel. Ließt einer die PCGH als Abo? Weil wenn da neue 2.1-Tests drin wären, könnt ich mich danach richten.


----------



## 8800 GT (2. November 2010)

Docy schrieb:


> Nett, aber wenn ich mir so recht überleg, sind mir 200 dann doch zu viel. Ließt einer die PCGH als Abo? Weil wenn da neue 2.1-Tests drin wären, könnt ich mich danach richten.


Ich find die LS Tests der PCGH nicht gerade aussagekräftig


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (2. November 2010)

> Ich find die LS Tests der PCGH nicht gerade aussagekräftig



Sind sie auch nicht, die LS-Tests sollten sie lieber auch nfsgame überlassen


----------



## GW-Player (2. November 2010)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Sind sie auch nicht, die LS-Tests sollten sie lieber auch nfsgame überlassen


Direkt den ganzen Soundbereich...wenn schon, denn schon


----------



## 8800 GT (2. November 2010)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Sind sie auch nicht, die LS-Tests sollten sie lieber auch nfsgame überlassen


von mir aus, aber die Tests in der PCGH waren doch wirklich "schlecht", wenns um LS ging, oder?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (2. November 2010)

Joa genau das mein ich ja damit. Der SoKa-Test von nfsgame war der erste Soundtest in der PCGH, der mich überzeugen konnte...


----------



## 8800 GT (2. November 2010)

so würde ein PCGH Soundtestergebnis aussehen: Ja, wenig Höhen, unpräzieser Bass: ne gute 2


----------



## iceman650 (2. November 2010)

Naja, deren Bewertungsbogen bei Soundsystemen ging ja von 1 (z.B. Beyerdynamic MMX300) bis 2...
Aber der Test von nfsgame war wirklich ne Hausnummer, hoffentlich haben die Jungs von Computec hier mitgelesen und haben ihn schon weiterhin gebucht


----------



## oneofone (4. Januar 2011)

Was ist dieses nfsgame? Ich finde nichts zu?


----------



## iceman650 (4. Januar 2011)

"nfsgame" ist ein User hier im Forum, der als Freier Redakteur für die Print arbeitet und für die Print Sound-Tests schreibt.

Mfg, ice


----------



## PEG96 (4. Januar 2011)

Man könnte neben den teufel boxen auch noch über aktive nahfeldmonitore nachdenken, bspw Behringer MS40, aber ich weis nicht so genau, ob die 18 qm auch wirklich ausfüllen. Sonst fährste mit teufel schon relativ gut, besser logitech auf jedenfall


----------



## MasterFreak (4. Januar 2011)

Ich find die Ms40 auch gut aber aber das kommt darauf an ob man ein Lineares Klangbild haben 
möchte oder wärmeren Sound aber Teufel ist natürlich sehr gut.
Das eine ist halt 2.0 und Logitech bzw Teufel hat 2.1 nicht alles,aber wenn du das möchtest ..


----------



## nfsgame (4. Januar 2011)

Docy schrieb:


> Nett, aber wenn ich mir so recht überleg, sind mir 200 dann doch zu viel. Ließt einer die PCGH als Abo? Weil wenn da neue 2.1-Tests drin wären, könnt ich mich danach richten.


Warte ab ...

Wenn jemand behauptet, dass keine großen Unterschiede mehr zwischen Onboard und einer soliden Karte vorhanden sind, da fällt mir nen Draht aus der Mütze. Aber wenn ich dann lese das vom selben User die Aussage kommt, das er nichts anderes als Logitech kennt wird mir einiges klar. 
Mit diesen Dingern kann man nicht vernünftig einen Unterschied heraushören.

Du willst Warnungen hören (siehe Startpost): ICH WARNE DICH EIN LOGITECHSYSTEM ZU KAUFEN! VERGRAB DEIN GELD IM WALD, DA ÄRGERST DU DICH WENIGER.


@all: Danke fürs Lob und wie oben schon geschrieben "Warte(t) ab...".


----------



## pixelflair (4. Januar 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Warte ab ...
> 
> Wenn jemand behauptet, dass keine großen Unterschiede mehr zwischen Onboard und einer soliden Karte vorhanden sind, da fällt mir nen Draht aus der Mütze. Aber wenn ich dann lese das vom selben User die Aussage kommt, das er nichts anderes als Logitech kennt wird mir einiges klar.
> Mit diesen Dingern kann man nicht vernünftig einen Unterschied heraushören.
> ...




trag die nase nich so hoch daniel


----------



## PEG96 (12. Januar 2011)

MasterFreak schrieb:


> Ich find die Ms40 auch gut aber aber das kommt darauf an ob man ein Lineares Klangbild haben
> möchte oder wärmeren Sound aber Teufel ist natürlich sehr gut.
> Das eine ist halt 2.0 und Logitech bzw Teufel hat 2.1 nicht alles,aber wenn du das möchtest ..


Wirklich linear sind die ms40 nich. Für den preis gibt es ja auch keine linearen monitore


----------

